# 2018 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine are in


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DIYChatroom.com 63,134
ContractorTalk.com 40,921 
ElectricianTalk.com 34,760
PaintTalk.com 14,018


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Sent what I had. Thanks again for this awesome way to help out some kids!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

current count, 11-15-18, 18:25 hrs: 48,437


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

come on you tight azz bazturds....

KICK DOWN....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Add another 14612


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Come on guys Diy is winning...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The dang thing wont let me donate my points to Hope.

Or anyone for that matter.. Ive done this before not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

70,868


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

griz said:


> come on you tight azz bazturds....
> 
> KICK DOWN....:thumbsup:


 Since you put it like that, please take mine I gladly donate :thumbsup:

DONE


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

When is the deadline?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Rio said:


> When is the deadline?


Dec 3


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

8829 point donated.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

85,639

as of 11-19-18...2014 hrs:thumbsup:

keep them coming...:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We're running out of time. Let's make this happen NOW!

ContractorTalk.com 90,101
DIYChatroom.com 83,702 
ElectricianTalk.com 42,190
PaintTalk.com 20,306


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Was going to wait longer but didn't want to space it out so they've been turned in, one less thing to have to deal with in December!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Mmm, let's see if the rewards show none now. Well, this sucks, I donated them to hope and it did show that there were none but now, Leo's correct (I hate to have to say that), and the points are still there.
Will try again right now.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Just checked with the rewards and it says I have zero points so I think it worked although the site seems to be acting up, just posted on this thread and that disappeared, haven't been drinking so can't blame anything on that.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Rio said:


> Just checked with the rewards and it says I have zero points so I think it worked although the site seems to be acting up, just posted on this thread and that disappeared, haven't been drinking so can't blame anything on that.


Your profile off to the left 0-ish last night when I read this thread. The site has sped up though, I guess if you want speed you have to sacrifice quality.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

...




103,817




...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rio said:


> Just checked with the rewards and it says I have zero points so I think it worked although the site seems to be acting up, just posted on this thread and that disappeared, haven't been drinking so can't blame anything on that.


Still says you have 3416 points from the profile to the left of the post from where I'm looking.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 104,579
DIYChatroom.com 87,534
ElectricianTalk.com 42,190
PaintTalk.com 26,458


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And you were worried.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> And you were worried.


That's what Moms do.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo G said:


> And you were worried.





> 2017 Totals
> ContractorTalk.com 165,971
> DIYChatroom.com 102,196
> ElectricianTalk.com 34,002
> ...


We are still a long way from meeting last year's total. :sad:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

tgeb said:


> We are still a long way from meeting last year's total. :sad:


It's gonna take a lot at this point. :sad:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

whats the deadline for donations?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

cedarboarder said:


> whats the deadline for donations?


December 3.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

When I go to donate it ask for the username to donate? I might of missed something up but I somehow donated my own points to myself.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> When I go to donate it ask for the username to donate? I might of missed something up but I somehow donated my own points to myself.


when you go to donate at the top of the box is where the destination name goes.

type in "hope" and a drop down box appears with several names.

click on "Hope"....


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Worked like a charm for me. Dumped all 8200 some odd points.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, think I got it to work this time...........


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cant remember my password, too much effort. Plus I like amazon gift cards better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I often wonder if you are such a self centered ******* in real life.......meant in the nicest way possible of course.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes you did!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> I often wonder if you are such a self centered ******* in real life.......meant in the nicest way possible of course.


Well, I'm not donating my points to anything. 
I would rather trade them for amazon gift cards and buy my kids something. 

So, maybe. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There is no requirement for anyone to donate their points. 

Each person can do as they wish. This donation setup was dreamed up by Robie and has worked very well with the generous cooperation of the owners of the websites.

Pressuring people to donate and name calling is not what this is about.

If you want to donate, so be it, if you do not, that's OK too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wut?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

There ya go.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Where'd I go?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Wrong?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

A classic.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Where'd I go?


Ain't you here? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not today. :w00t:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 128,457
DIYChatroom.com 88,266
ElectricianTalk.com 42,954
PaintTalk.com 26,458


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting close to time. Right?

Giving the last I got now. Only about a buck fiddy.:sad:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Frank Castle said:


> Getting close to time. Right?
> 
> Giving the last I got now. Only about a buck fiddy.:sad:


I think today and tomorrow is it.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Last Chance To Donate! This will close tomorrow!

ContractorTalk.com 134,514
DIYChatroom.com 98,850
ElectricianTalk.com 42,954
PaintTalk.com 26,464


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sending mine over now before I forget, I only have a few since the last donate, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Cricket, did you make the video?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Last Chance To Donate! This will close tomorrow!
> 
> ContractorTalk.com 134,514
> DIYChatroom.com 98,850
> ...


bump


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Points sent. 11807


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

sent what I could to Hope :vs_cool:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Frank Castle said:


> Cricket, did you make the video?


Yes. I have a video tool for simple stuff.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

In just a few hours I will be closing this thread to determine the final points for Hope.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Donations for this year are now closed.

I am adding up the totals now and will post them when I am done.


----------

